# NGD! Guild Nightbird



## Bluesburglar (Jan 22, 2014)

Guilds are among the most underrated guitars out there. Here is my latest, a beautiful 1987 GG Nightbird with the most gorgeous amberburst maple top and Bartolini vintage pups!







Cheers
Steve


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow! How did you come by that?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome score! I have GASSED for a Nightbird for years. If it does not work out for you PM me! Congrats and enjoy.:sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a great looking guitar, congrats!

So, those are active pickups?


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

He shoots...he SCORES!!!!

That is gorgeous....Guilds and DeArmonds are faves and I hope to get one soon.


----------



## esau (Sep 8, 2014)

She's a beauty..I own two guild acoustics and love them If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay for it ? If you do mind then sorry I asked.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

That is gorgeous! Congrats! The flame and color are right up my alley - subtle and alluring. Not overdone. Lovely! 

I second the question about the pickups - are they active? Also, were they stock?

I own a Guild 12 string, and used to own an archtop. Guilds are terrific instruments!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jealous does not begin to describe my feelings.

Is that the model George Gruhn designed?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dear God that's a stunner, well done!


----------



## Bluesburglar (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. About the pickups, most Nightbirds were fitted at the factory with active EMGs, some had passive Kent Armstrong humbuckers that looked like EMGs (plain black plastic front) and a few had Duncans without covers. This one probably had the EMGs originally but they were replaced by a previous owner with these Bartolini paf-style boutique humbuckers. I have another 1986 GG Nightbird that had the stock Kents, they weren't my cup of tea so I replaced them with Jon Moore V1 V2 set and now it sounds amazing. There were only a few hundred of these top end George Gruhn 'birds made, this one's #377, the other one I have with a spruce top is #278. And it was 1550 USD. 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

That is a real beaut!!!

I have a 55 Aristocrat...the predecessor to the Bluesbird
It was modded at some point HBs replaced the soapbars


----------



## Bluesburglar (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow, that is nice, now you have me lusting for an Aristocrat!


----------



## nateguitars19 (Nov 7, 2012)

congrats on the guitar that is absolutely gorgeous! Just drooled all over my shirt


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice looking guitar. I have never seen one in person but from what you can see, it looks like quality all the way.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweet mother of Gawd!!! Thats gorgeous...didnt even know they existed


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nice Guitar. 
Hope you enjoy it for many Years


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

A fine piece of art, as well as an instrument. I hope it plays as well as it looks.
Enjoy.

How did you find it? On the internet?
How do you feel about purchasing it based on photos alone?
Isn't that a risk? In this case it has worked out well for you.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That is one sweet looking guitar, Steve! Congrats.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Very, very nice indeed congrats.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

That Nightbird is a thing of beauty. Congratulations, Steve!

Neil


----------



## Bluesburglar (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words guys, it does indeed play as good as it looks! Though, I'm already thinking about swapping out the pups for some Jon Moores...

Steve


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow. That's hot!


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow. Stunning. Epic acquisition. 

Tip o' the hat.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

That is gorgeous, can't get much better than the top on that.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

That is a beautiful guitar... Nicely done.


----------

